# ADSL sur performa 6300



## durant45 (1 Mars 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai installé une carte ethernet sur le port PDS. LA mise en réseau avec mon G5 fonctionne parfaitement je peux echanger des fichiers dans les deux sens.

Par contre lorsque je connecte ma freebox, impossible d'avoir une connection. J'ai pourrtant essayer pas mal de chose. Appletalk est congiguré sur ethernet. Ensuite dans TCP/IP je regle sur DHCP et je sauve. Ai je oublié quelques chose ?


----------



## daffyb (1 Mars 2005)

Normalement, non, tu n'as rien oublié...
As-tu essayé de redémarrer ton Mac ? brancher et débrancher à chaud le câble ethernet ?


----------



## durant45 (1 Mars 2005)

ben j'ai essayé pas mal de chose, mais pas débrancher, rebrancher le cable à chaud.....
Mais rassurez moi cela devrait bien marcher .....


----------



## mad'doc (2 Mars 2005)

Il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas.
Sous quel OS es-tu ?


----------



## durant45 (2 Mars 2005)

il est sous os8.6 avec 24 Mo de RAM. Le system en utilise 10.


----------



## mad'doc (3 Mars 2005)

Avec 8.6, c'est simple: juste à paramètrer ton TdB TCP/IP et ça roule, normalement !


----------



## durant45 (3 Mars 2005)

eh ben non ....
Pourant c'est bien ce que j'ai fait ....En plus j'obtient bien une adresse IP, mais qui n'est pas la meme que sur le G5, alors que cela devrait. Puisque étant chez Free avec Freebox en dégroupé total je dispose d'un IP Fixe. Je ne fais que débraché le G5 et brancher le performa à la place sur la freebox. On m'a conseillé de basculer la freebox en mode routeur et de renseigner manuellement le TdB TCP/IP du performa.


----------



## mad'doc (3 Mars 2005)

durant45 a dit:
			
		

> eh ben non ....
> Pourant c'est bien ce que j'ai fait ....*En plus j'obtient bien une adresse IP, mais qui n'est pas la meme que sur le G5, alors que cela devrait.* Puisque étant chez Free avec Freebox en dégroupé total je dispose d'un IP Fixe. Je ne fais que débraché le G5 et brancher le performa à la place sur la freebox. On m'a conseillé de basculer la freebox en mode routeur et de renseigner manuellement le TdB TCP/IP du performa.


Je ne pense pas: Ta Freebox doit avoir une IP fixe mais les ordinateurs connectés "en dessous" auront obligatoirement un IP différente car sinon, comment les infos sauront sur quelle machine aller ???
Par contre, il devrait effectivement être préférable de mettre la Freebox en mode routeur puisque tu as plusieurs machines connectées dessus. Et tu dois pouvoir avoir une IP automatiquement donnée par la Freebox via DHCP, même en mode routeur.
Mais je ne suis pas maître ès Freebox...


----------



## roro dudu (3 Mars 2005)

soit le G5 doit être configuré de façon à partager la connexion et dans ce cas là il faut configurer un réseau local avec comme passerelle le G5

mais le plus simple est de configurer la freebox en routeur, ça c'est sûr ! tu trouveras tout ce dont t'as besoin   ici


----------



## durant45 (3 Mars 2005)

en fait les deux ordi ne sont pas raccordé en même temps sur la freebox. Je veux juste voir ce que donne l'adsl sur le performa. Du coup je débranche à chaque fois le G5 de ma freebox et je connecte à la place la freebox.
Donc il n'y a pas de partage de connection, la fonction routeur m'est conseillé pour disons garantir une meilleur fonctionnalité du performa avec la freebox vu qu'en reglant le TdB TCP/IP sur DHCp ça ne marche pas.


----------



## durant45 (4 Mars 2005)

faisons le point.

J'ai passé ma freebox en mode routeur.
le g5 sous OSX surf sur le net donc ca marche. Il est en DHCP.
Mon ibook sous OS 9, le tcp/ip est réglé aussi en DHCP et il surf aussi.

Le performa a aussi son TCP/IP comme l'ibook (en DHCP) et ne trouve pas l'accès.

Tous sont testés individuellement avec le même cable et la meme freebox.

Si je raccorder le performa avec le G5, par exemple, je peux faire des transfert entre les deux. Donc ma carte ethernet coté performa tourne bien.

Je pense d'après tout ces essais qu'une extension déconne sous OS8.6 du performa. PEnsez vous que si je transfert les extensions ethernet de l'os 9 sur l'OS 8.6, cela marchera ?


----------



## Invité (4 Mars 2005)

durant45 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense d'après tout ces essais qu'une extension déconne sous OS8.6 du performa. PEnsez vous que si je transfert les extensions ethernet de l'os 9 sur l'OS 8.6, cela marchera ?


Ca me parait franchement hasardeux, pourquoi ne pas réinstaller le 8.6 ?


----------



## durant45 (4 Mars 2005)

je l'ai déjà fait ainsi que les drivers de la carte

Bon j'y arrive pas ....Y a rien à faire ....
Pfff ça me gonfle ....

J'ai passé la freebox en mode routeur donc et DHCP désactivé pour donner des adresse manuellement.

Tout le G5 trouve le net, l'ibook sous 9 aussi mais pas ce p...... de performa à la c.....

POURQUOI ????   
Mais POURQUOi s'acharne t-il contre moi ....

J'ai remarqué que connecté à la freebox la led de la carte ethent clignote sans arret alors que lorsque le performa est en réseau avec le G5, la led ne clignote plus .....J'utilise pourtant mle même cable croisé ....

Je commence à croire que ma freebox ne reconnais pas l'interface ethernet 10T du performa ....
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Invité (4 Mars 2005)

Essaie avec un cable droit alors, y'a bien une raison  : 
Au fait, les points de suspension (ouais, c'est un peu degueu  ) s'obtiennent avec "alt" ";" et ça donne "&#8230; ", c'est moins fatigant que "..."


----------



## mad'doc (5 Mars 2005)

J'allais te parler des câbles mais tu viens toi-même de donner la solution:
Pour relier 2 machines via Ethernet, il faut utiliser un câble croisé MAIS pour raccorder des ordinateurs à un switch/hub ou routeur, c'est normalement des câbles droits !!!!
Tu as la chance que ton G5 et ton iBook possèdent des cartes Ethernet derniere génération car elle ne s'occupent plus de ce genre de "détail".
Or les cartes plus anciennes (comme celle de ton Performa) ne savent pas faire cette accrobatie, donc si tu mets un câble croisé entre ton routeur et ton Performa, c'est normal qu'il ne se passe rien !!!
Il te faut donc un câble droit !!!
Et ça s'explique tout simplement puisqu'entre ton Performa et ton G5, ça marche, donc le câble que tu utilises est forcément croisé


----------



## durant45 (5 Mars 2005)

je vais tenté cela....

appletalk doit il etre activé sur  ethernet ?
Et pour les partages de fichiers et web ?


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2005)

Tu dis plus haut que le transfert de fichiers avec ton G5 fonctionne. Donc il n'y a rien a modifier. 
En revanche si tu veux mettre tes 3 ordis en reseau, achète un switch (cable droit entre la Fbx et le switch, et théoriquement cables droits entre le switch et les ordis) et passe ta Fbx en mode routeur


----------



## durant45 (6 Mars 2005)

je pense que la freebox ne voit pas l'interface ethernet du performa (la led de la carte clignote sans arret), car pour raccoder le performa et le G5 via cable croisé je suis obligé de regle l'interface ethernet du G5 en 10baseT/UDP, half duplex. Et dans ce cas la led ne clignote plus mais reste allumé.

Si ma supposition est bonne en utilisant un switch entre les deux est ce que cela fonctionnerais mieux.


----------



## Invité (6 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi ne pas essayer avec un cable droit en premier ?


----------



## durant45 (7 Mars 2005)

j'ai essayé le cable droit sans succès   
Bon les essais s'arretent là pour le moment, mon amie a récupéré le performa. Quant elle sera prête à prendre un abonnement ADSL je referais des essais mais en intercalant un switch entre la freebox et le performa.

Merci pour vos conseils. et a bientôt je pense.


----------



## mad'doc (7 Mars 2005)

C'est bien dommage car j'aurai aimé connaître l'aboutissement et la cause...


----------



## durant45 (8 Mars 2005)

j'y reviendrais pas de soucis. Et puis dans mon garage j'ai un autre performa à remettre en route. Je mettrais la carte ethernet et referais des essais avec celui là.
Patience donc .....


----------



## durant45 (18 Mars 2005)

salut les amis,

me revoilà.
Donc je resume. J'ai d'un coté ma freebox en mode routeur, DHCP désactivé.
de l'autre 1 powermac G5 sous X.37, un ibook G3 300 sous OS 9, et un performa 5260 maintenant sous OS 8.6 avec carte ethernet Asante sur le port PDS.

J'ai récupérer un switch afin de tous les raccorder au net.
J'ai effectuer les raccordements hier soir. Je part de la freebox avec un cable droit vers le switch. Je raccorde le G5 avec un croisé sur le switch, et l'ibook via cable droit sur le switch. Ces deux ordi sont configurer manuellement. Le G5 surf sur le net et l'ibook aussi.
 Jusque la tout va bien. Je peux également echanger des fichiers entre les deux.
Ce soir je tenterais la connection du performa.


----------



## mad'doc (18 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi tu mets un câble croisé au G5 alors qu'il faudrait un droit, normalement ???


----------



## daffyb (18 Mars 2005)

Ben ptête qu'il na que ça


----------



## mad'doc (18 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben ptête qu'il na que ça


Oui, contrairement à moi !


----------



## durant45 (21 Mars 2005)

bon,

J'ai tout essayé cette fois. Bien que le switch soit en en 10/100, le performa ne communique toujours pas avec la freebox.

Je pense que la freebox ne gère pas la base 10 ethernet et c'est pour cela que ça ne fonctionne pas.
Peut etre qu'une carte en base 10 ne donne pas assez de débit pour faire de l'adsl ?


----------



## mad'doc (21 Mars 2005)

durant45 a dit:
			
		

> bon,
> 
> J'ai tout essayé cette fois. Bien que le switch soit en en 10/100, le performa ne communique toujours pas avec la freebox.
> 
> ...


Si !!!
Mon 7300 est raccordé à ma Livebox en direct via le port Ethernet intégré à la carte mère (donc en 10baseT) et ça marche sans souci.
Par contre, c'est bizarrement les mêmes symptômes que j'ai avec mon LC475 et la carte Ethernet sur le slot PDS...


----------



## durant45 (21 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Si !!!
> Mon 7300 est raccordé à ma Livebox en direct via le port Ethernet intégré à la carte mère (donc en 10baseT) et ça marche sans souci.
> Par contre, c'est bizarrement les mêmes symptômes que j'ai avec mon LC475 et la carte Ethernet sur le slot PDS...



oui j'ai lu ton post sur le LC475.
Là je n'ai plus d'idée ...eventuellement je voulais emmené le performa chez mon beau père qui a l'adsl chez wanadoo histoire de vérfier la compatibilité 10baseT par rapport à la freebox.
Remarque tu as une livebox et ça ne marche pas sur ton LC. Peut etre que c'est tout simplement la carte qui n'est pas compatible avec les "regles" de communication actuel?


----------



## mad'doc (21 Mars 2005)

Disons que je veux absoluement faire tourner mon LC475 sous OS 7.1 et peut-être que la caerte n'est pas (ou mal) gérée.
Par contre, toi, sous OS 8.6, tu n'as pas ce problème donc ça ne pourrait être qu'un problème de compatibilité.
Il me semble avoir lu aussi dans ce forum (il y a longtemps) que certains conseillaient de mettre un hub 10baseT (et non un switch) pour pouvoir se connecter à des systèmes plus récents...
J'investirai volontier si j'étais sûr du résultat, mais là...


----------



## durant45 (23 Mars 2005)

bon je me demande si je vais pas installer OS 9 sur le performe 5260 pour voir si ça marche pas mieux. ....
Est ce possible ? avec OS9 Helper peut etre ?


----------



## mad'doc (23 Mars 2005)

durant45 a dit:
			
		

> bon je me demande si je vais pas installer OS 9 sur le performe 5260 pour voir si ça marche pas mieux. ....
> Est ce possible ? avec OS9 Helper peut etre ?


Apparemment ça monte sans OS9 Helper mais il me semble que ça ne s'installe qu'avec 32 Mo de RAM minimum...


----------



## durant45 (23 Mars 2005)

c'est bon je vais tenter alors dès que j'aurais le temps ....


----------

